# Nonresident PA license increase!



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, someone tell me I'm wrong, please. PA increased the nonresident license fee to $51.00 AND if I want to fish Presque Isle I will also have to pay an $8.00 Lake Erie permit. True? Here's where I found this out:http://sites.state.pa.us/Fish/faqlice2005.htm


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope the Ohio DNR reciperocates. Right now nonresidents pay $40.00 for an Ohio license, and no trout stamps, and no "Lake Erie Permit" required.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like it's a fact. I went to the Pa. DNR site and saw it too!
http://www.fish.state.pa.us/PA_Exec/Fish_Boat/fishin1.htm
Man thats a heck of an increase!

Gene


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

ITS GOING TO COST ME 65 BUCKS! ONE OF THE LAKES IN PA I FISH IS STOCKED WITH TROUT. I WANTED TO TRY MORAIN BUT NEVER MADE IT. ANYONE KNOW IF ITS FISHABLE THROUGH THE ICE?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

If your refering to Moraine State Park and Lake Arthur, it can be an outstanding ice fishery for bass and panfish along with the occasional pike and walleye. I used to fish it years ago with a friend of mine but haven't in a while.

Also, this lake did not support the trout stocking program at that time. Again, this was a couple of years ago.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Used To Camp At Moraine Years Ago With Family. Great Lake! Do You Know If They Let The Water Down In The Fall? Im Trying To Decide If Its Worth The Money To Fish Pa. They Still Stock Trout In Bessemmer But They Have Some Funny Seasons And The Isle Seems Like A Long Haul For Some Slabs And Perch. Less Driving, More Fishin!
Thanks Bob


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

A longer drive yields you , 25.00 non-resident fishing liscense , no limit on perch and you may use 3 rods legally. The northeast corner is polluted with lakes. Been doing research and some of the lakes sound great for ice fishing. Started a thread on it couple months ago. I never thought much of Indiana as a fishing possibility. But when my son transferred there to a new job figured I would check it out. Check out the regs on Inianas d.o.w. homepage. If the ice fishing here bombs this year I will be checking it out .


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Combining the non-resident with the combo trout/salmon/Erie permit puts it at 67$ for the total for the entire year. I didn't check the three day or week long license...or if they offered one.

Mogadore's looking pretty good right now...  

I'll get my PA stuff anyway. Just can't keep away from Presque Isle.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The chart from the PA site. They do have 3 day and 7 day tourist licenses, but I don't think that includes the Lake Erie permit.


3. How much does a license cost? What types of licenses are available? 

Type of License Age Cost Agent Fee Total 

Resident 16 - 64 $21.00 $1.00 $22.00 

Senior Resident 65 & up 10.00 1.00 11.00 

Senior Resident - Lifetime 65 & up 50.00 1.00 51.00 

One-Day Resident (not valid April 1-30) 16 & up 10.00 1.00 11.00 

Non-Resident 16 & up 51.00 1.00 52.00 

Seven-Day Tourist 16 & up 33.00 1.00 34.00

Three-Day Tourist 16 & up 25.00 1.00 26.00 

Trout/Salmon Stamp 16 & up 8.00 1.00 9.00

Lake Erie Permit 16 & up 8.00 1.00 9.00 

Combination Trout-Salmon/Lake Erie Permit 16 & up 14.00 1.00 15.00


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought Ohio put it to me last/ this year when they raised my non-resident permit from $24. to $40. Now i have to pay an increase in my resident permit too. What a racket. They may make more money catching people fishing without licenses than they do with sales from them. Trout and lake erie stamp..... come on now. If it's because of the steelhead fishery, most guys who catch them throw them back anyway. And in Pa. waters, we can only keep 20 perch compared to Ohio, that can keep 30. What a ripoff. And besides, i only fished Squito in ohio, and it sucked for the eyes last season.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they gotta make money to stock trout somehow.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW! $40 to fish Mosquito??? Man, it was a rough year!!!


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

I can understand some peoples unhappyness with the non-resident costs. I pay for a nonresident Ohio license and it is high at $40, but I get my use out of it. I fish West Branch, Berlin, Milton and Mosquito so it's worth my while. I also buy a PA resident license with the trout stamp. I've never trout fished in my life, but I buy the stamp because 100% of the stamp revenue is supposed to be to the fisheries unlike license revenue that can be diverted by politicians. I do believe the increase in the costs of the PA license is directly tied to the merger if the boat and fisheries commissions. The hatcheries are in bad shape as is the boat commission and the hatcheries have been begging for money to update them. The only way the commission was going to get the money to do that was via a license increase, because the state house turned down their budget request several years in a row. If the PA hatcheries go down, other states are going to suffer as well since the PA hatcheries primary source of revenue is selling fish to other states for their stocking programs (or so I've been told).

One thing that I never understood until recently was launch fees in PA. In Ohio they have no launch fees for public ramps and use fishing license revenue for the upkeep (or so I believe). So in essence the pleasue boaters get off scott free while the fisherman foot the bill for the ramps they use. In PA it costs me $3.00 to launch my boat at Shenango. But that cost is supoposed to be paid by everyone so the fisherman aren't the only ones paying the bill. But as I watch people there's a very small minority that actuall pay the fee unless they happen to be there on occasion when someone is in the booth. I couldn't believe it last year when I was there and some guy had the nerve to complain (quite loudly) in the parking lot that a ranger had put a ticket under his wiper for not have a launch permit in his vehicle despite the fact that he didn't pay and the sign at that ramp notes a launch fee is required. As he said he hadn't paid a launch fee all year so why ticket him now?!?!? I'd almost have some sympathy for him if he were an out of stater that didn't know any better, but that wasn't the case give the PA reg on his boat.

Barry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll get my money's worth too blance...From both my PA out of state license as well as my NY out of state license, as well as my Canada license...


----------

